

$560/mo, Join 2 clean compact Minnesota Hackers in 1br apartment (mountain view) - devinrhode2
https://post.craigslist.org/k/1LFmpcRW4hGp3aMtfUlzgA/7dotA?s=preview

======
lifeguard
60ft² seems small, even for 3 compact hackers.

What are you doing living in Mt. View!?!?! There is BART. Live someplace cheap
in the East Bay. Stay East of the 580 freeway as a very general indicator of
quality. Cal students eat up all the housing close to campus, but father out
between Shattuck and Telegraph there are interesting and affordable places to
live with flat mates.

